# Forum troubles.



## AussieOX (Sep 18, 2011)

Now this has started happening since I downloaded and began using the UK Muscle Android app, however that may be a coincidence.

Now I can use (seemingly) all functions on my android, however on the desktop I can only browse the forums but am unable to post thread, replies or like comments.

I can log on and off on the desktop however logging on seems to hang for a long time.

Anyone else have this or similar issues? Better yet anyone have a solution?


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

As you are a relativley new member there will be some forums you cant post in.. eg the Classifieds.

Other than that, installing the Android Appp should have no effect whatsoever on you accessing the site on your desktop.

Has the issue sorted itselt out?


----------



## AussieOX (Sep 18, 2011)

No it hasn't, its rather annoying. I can't use my desktop at all, even to reply in my own threads.

I've tried logging in/out, cleared my cookies, even tried a different browser (I use chrome by default).

Is it possible for someone with the right mod/admin authority to have a quick look into my profile?


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

There's no issue with your account.

What happens when you click Reply?


----------

